# Locked Reports



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

The first report (Her's or Mine) that I post in questioning "Desperado's" character gets locked and my post was deleted. I would like for Desperado to have the opportunity to see that his post are affecting the future of people posting fishing reports. Just like the report that I just posted, the first answer was from him and he had ask if I have ever thought about a sea anchor. Well, that would not have rubbed me the wrong way if it was someone else, but coming from him, I know where it is leading. He could have added in that post that a sea anchor would have helped and explained why it would help so others in the future could learn from our misfortunes.

Peace Out


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I am the one that deleted an locked all the posts and I'll leave it by saying, fires don't keep going unless fuel is added. Those adding fuel to the fire are no better than the one who started it.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I do not blame any one from locking those threads and deleting any questionable post because of the horrible language that was used. However I did not feel that my post was obscene in any way. I know that I was adding full to the fire, but after reading so many post that belittle those who make reports, I had had enough. I thank you moderators for doing a wonderful job and I know several of you know him personnaly but I feel that this man adds absolutely no substance to this forum, and I do not recall him ever making a fishing report. I for one would not mind if I ever read another post from this gentleman. I vote to ban this man and not let him back no matter how many #'s he gives as an attempt to make up and say I'm sorry. Again, thanks for giving us a great tool to use when planning a fishing trip.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

> *Cast-N-Call (9/7/2009)*I do not blame any one from locking those threads and deleting any questionable post because of the horrible language that was used. However I did not feel that my post was obscene in any way. I know that I was adding full to the fire, but after reading so many post that belittle those who make reports, I had had enough. I thank you moderators for doing a wonderful job and I know several of you know him personnaly but I feel that this man adds absolutely no substance to this forum, and I do not recall him ever making a fishing report. I for one would not mind if I ever read another post from this gentleman. I vote to ban this man and not let him back no matter how many #'s he gives as an attempt to make up and say I'm sorry. Again, thanks for giving us a great tool to use when planning a fishing trip.


Well said Cast-N-Call


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry you don't get a vote, the forum is not a democracy and you haven't been around long enough to see alot of people post.......I've been on the forum since early '04 and he's been a member since '05, how many fishing reports have you seen from me and yes, you added "fuel" to the fire and I deleted all post that weren't addressing the origional author of the posts, yours his and anyone elses regardless to wether I knew/likedor disliked the participants......I'm and equal opportunity delete-aholic when it has no relevance to the original post.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

true, I crossed the line when I posted and am glad it is gone



the mods here do a fantastic job



keep it up


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Again, I apologize for adding fuel to the fire, however my post was relevant to the original post. Hendrick was criticized for his observance of the sea sizes and I backed him up on his observation because I was out on the water as well, not at a computer looking at the data from the sea bouy. I also congratulated him on a nice trip with the ladies. So, yes my post was relevant to the thread. 

I know this forum is not a democracy, but individuals like the one in question will eventually drive away all those that are here to post fishing reports and gainfishing knowledge.

You will not hear any more on this subject from me, thanks again for the work you do on this forum.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (9/7/2009)*I am the one that deleted an locked all the posts and I'll leave it by saying, fires don't keep going unless fuel is added. *Those adding fuel to the fire are no better than the one who started it*.


.

*Scott, With all due Respect, I do notagree. *

*Someone that defends themself <U>has not</U> done as wrong as someone that starts a fight with the person defending themself. To say that someone that speaks up to or against "Trash Talking" or "Belittling" someone else has committed the same offense as the person that started it, by no means can I see something that you would have said. I would most likely think differently if the topic was the first time it happened, but it has gotten "Predictable" it is so frequent. Based on your statement above, It would be much like telling your child not to fight back, when he is provoked to fightover, overand over by the same person constantly, and if he does fight back he is "As Wrong" as the person provoking him. *

*I have grown to think that certain members are exclusive or exempt from normal moderation, or certain members are owed something that is still due. Regardless if you look at history, there are some that stand out as extremely consistent at provoking others, and I have to think that eventually everyone has a breaking point and will eventually fight back. I'm just confused as to why it is allowed to happen over and over and over and over and over right here in front of all of us. *

*As far as members opinions not mattering, a Forum is "a group of people that share", No Members = No Forum. *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (9/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *brnbser (9/7/2009)*I am the one that deleted an locked all the posts and I'll leave it by saying, fires don't keep going unless fuel is added. *Those adding fuel to the fire are no better than the one who started it*.
> ...




I agree, the guy made a great fishing report and someone gets a wild hair up their ass to prove them wrong on the wave height. Does it really matter if its 1-3 or 5-7, thats a sorry excuse to derail a thread and then it gets deleted. 

Scott this is not the first time this person has derailed a thread or will it be the last and its a shame when members dont post fishing reports on here cause they dont wanna here "they are wrong and I am right". You say its like adding gas to the fire, well Im not a genius but if you put out the fire you want have that problem. 

Its going to be a shame when some of the sponsor they we have get on here one day to look around and see 1 thread on the front entire frontpage, click on it and see the "F" bomb being dropped and "I did this to your mom or wife" or "you couldnt handle my wife in bed"or whatever bull it is.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Cast-N-Call (9/6/2009)*The first report (Her's or Mine) that I post in questioning "Desperado's" character gets locked and my post was deleted. I would like for Desperado to have the opportunity to see that his post are affecting the future of people posting fishing reports. Just like the report that I just posted, the first answer was from him and he had ask if I have ever thought about a sea anchor. Well, that would not have rubbed me the wrong way if it was someone else, but coming from him, I know where it is leading. He could have added in that post that a sea anchor would have helped and explained why it would help so others in the future could learn from our misfortunes.
> 
> Peace Out


*Any one who just gets on threads to belittle a poster or question the validity of a catch(AQUA HUNTRESS) IS NOT CONTRIBUTING!!!!And should just be ignored, so just do that.If no one responds to the behavior it will eventually stop.I mean what fun is it to be a jack ass if no oneresponds toit?*

*The Mods do a great job of cutting short posts that get personal or just not what you want your kids to read.Keep up the good work, and everybody else try and keep it clean and freindly.:letsdrink*


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

damn, looks like i missed another good one.


----------

